
Inheritance as Antipattern - Jebdm
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/02/inheritance-as-antipattern.html
======
jganetsk
This is why ML and Haskell can be highly advanced languages without
inheritance. Subtyping, by the way, is evil in the type theories (causes more
problems than benefits, really)... and so it's no surprise that inheritance
sucks in practice.

Yes, nitpickers will point out that Ocaml has objects. No one uses them. Also,
Haskell has "class extension" for type classes. But, that's much closer to the
"composition" that Joshua Bloch talks about in his book than true inheritance.

